# Tokidoki surprise



## Janice (Aug 17, 2006)

*Tyester* recently surprised me with a lovely Tokidoki gift, a Pink Cloudia timepiece. Wanted to share it with everyone because it's totally & completely adorable and I'm utterly in love with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Closer image of face and band






(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks to the girls who posted their Tokidoki purses, etc on the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)​


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 17, 2006)

how cute is that?!?!?! and it's pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :nod: way to go tye


----------



## ette (Aug 17, 2006)

Aww!! I didn't know he was your hubby!


----------



## Janice (Aug 17, 2006)

He's not my hubby, but he is a close friend of ours. ^_^


----------



## ette (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh alright I can be so stupid lol. Well anyway what a sweet gift! It's so cute.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 22, 2006)

I LOVE TOKIDOKI
omg thats soo cute
ive had my eye on one of their purses forever!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 22, 2006)

Should've posted pictures of you wearing it... looks MUCH better than being in the box. 

<3


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2006)

That's wayy too cute!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 23, 2006)

LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very cute


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 24, 2006)

thats an awesome watch. i just dont like the price on those things.


----------

